# Iron X wheel cleaner



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Been searching a few sites and having no luck.

Looking for the best price for the above. Can anyone please show me a link or maybe this site has a members good price.

cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't think Ironx do a a wheel cleaner just Iron X

Hope this helps http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/cquartz-ironx-500ml/prod_726.html


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Really, that explains a few things then ive been wondering. Thanks for the quick reply, appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

What i've linked is what you see on in pictures buddie people use it on their wheels to remove the iron and that.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Could try Wolf's Deironizer or Turtle Wax Ice Wheel Cleaner as these are cheaper alternatives...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel...micals-deironizer-brake-duster-/prod_899.html

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_753063_langId_-1_categoryId_165682


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Could try Wolf's Deironizer or Turtle Wax Ice Wheel Cleaner as these are cheaper alternatives...
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel...micals-deironizer-brake-duster-/prod_899.html
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_753063_langId_-1_categoryId_165682


Can break duster be used on the body work?

If so i wish i new this yesterday LOL


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

DJ1989 said:


> Can break duster be used on the body work?
> 
> If so i wish i new this yesterday LOL


Indeed it can mate :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yes brake duster can be used on bodywork.

oops beaten to it :wall:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

After putting Iron X into basket it came to nearly £17 so decided to wait. 

Is the Turtle Wax rated highly? Considering that now, i only need a wheel cleaner.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Ah poo i'll order it next time LOL got iron X on its way today lol


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Keith_sir said:


> After putting Iron X into basket it came to nearly £17 so decided to wait.
> 
> Is the Turtle Wax rated highly? Considering that now, i only need a wheel cleaner.


I've been using it for around a month and it's worked really well. The Halfords 3 for 2 offer makes it even cheaper aswell.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I can't comment on it but i've seen good feed back on here from its next on my list to try


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Turtle wax it is then. Cheers guys.


----------

